# Fantasy Football



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

I was wondering if there was a FF League between guys on NoDak Outdoors, I would love to join if there is, Im a huge FF fan.
Let me know
Thank You


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Anyone interested in having a league for some $$$?


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

I'm interested, sign me up


----------

